# anyone know this seller on ebay?



## Tim the Skid (Dec 16, 2017)

This seller  (robruno5d) from Pasco, Washington,had all these auctions close on November 18th and hasn't delivered any of the items. He said he was dealing with a family issue and would ship the items in a month. Does anyone here know him? Did anyone here buy any of the items? Here's the list of completed items from 11/18/17   https://www.ebay.com/sch/robruno5d/m.html?LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 16, 2017)

He has bought a bike from me. A little shady if you ask me. I have a phone number for him if you would like I will dig it up.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2017)

OMG!

Wish I did know him.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 16, 2017)

Well I looked through about 1000 messages I will look again but I can't seem to find his. Number. Urrrrrr!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 16, 2017)

Pedal4416 is from Pasco,maybe he can help?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 16, 2017)

I see their stuff on Craigslist but I don’t know who they are! 
Maybe Joel knows, 509klunk


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 16, 2017)

feedback percentage could be better....first thing I check before bidding


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 16, 2017)

he was the other one from there.I'll ask pedalsnostalgia if he knows him.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 16, 2017)

Here’s the trek that ended, still on Craigslist.
https://kpr.craigslist.org/bik/d/like-new-2016-trek-29er-stache/6426442517.html


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2017)

pedal4416 said:


> Here’s the trek that ended, still on Craigslist.
> https://kpr.craigslist.org/bik/d/like-new-2016-trek-29er-stache/6426442517.html




It's too bad he doesn't give a phone number in his Craigs listings.


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 17, 2017)

a couple of dozen "sold" items that ended a month ago & only a few feedback entries ? if you haven't already filed a claim w/ paypal do so immediately... and slap him w/ another neg. feedback.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 17, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> a couple of dozen "sold" items that ended a month ago & only a few feedback entries ? if you haven't already filed a claim w/ paypal do so immediately... and slap him w/ another neg. feedback.





No idea who this dude is, but he had some balloon stuff for sale on Ebay back in June and the photographs
showed a huge lay out of parts, tanks, fenders, etc and a pretty large qty of balloon bikes all splayed out
in the back ground of his primary pix.  I reached out to the guy on a few occasions as I was heading
to Spokane at the time. No reply.   His pix were like "bait" pix ... seeking attention or?
Anyway...I asked a few people at the Spokane Vintage swap and no one seemed to know who 
the guy was.
Hope you get your item or cash back!


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 18, 2017)

He just relisted the trek again on CL.
Sounds like a scammer!


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 18, 2017)

He's actually legit. He bought a bike off me on eBay. Said it was for his buddy. And when he got it he immediately listed every individual piece to the bike. Although he is, very shady.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 18, 2017)

Found the address and the dudes gf that my bike went too.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 18, 2017)

And here is his number. I knew I had it! Just had to go through 10k texts. Hope this helps out!


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 18, 2017)

Sent you a message tim , I know this feller


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 18, 2017)

the cabe detectives strike again.book em Dano.

and a Socal phone number.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 22, 2017)

Here's the message he sent out the day after the auctions ended:
*New message from: robruno5d (64

)*
*Hello there I left to California to a family emergency and won t be back in a month I can ship the item then or can just refund you now? I m so sorry but I just found out parents are dying of cancer and now more than ever will need to sell everything I own, I can ship for free if you wait for me, god bless bruno

If you decide to wait for me I will throw in whatever you need for another project, I won't have time to list items anymore and I want to just get rid of everything I have as I am now at hospital and my parents will need all my financial support. 
No pressure on you sorry but whatever you decide I will respect. I do have a garage full of parts though I am a recognized Schwinn seller*


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 22, 2017)

So most people with an ounce of compassion would give the guy the benefit of the doubt and let him slide for a month. In reality he was buying time to put some distance between himself and the November 18th auctions. The reality is he collected $7161.22 in sales and $1170 in shipping for a tidy sum of $8331.22. Ebay has already started issuing refunds to buyers. If anyone here purchased any items on the list above , you should file a claim as soon as possible.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 22, 2017)

As stated above, his cell # is (714) 552- 6825


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 23, 2017)

chapter & verse from the Scammers Handbook. 



Tim the Skid said:


> Here's the message he sent out the day after the auctions ended:
> *New message from: robruno5d (64View attachment 727956)*
> *Hello there I left to California to a family emergency and won t be back in a month I can ship the item then or can just refund you now? I m so sorry but I just found out parents are dying of cancer and now more than ever will need to sell everything I own, I can ship for free if you wait for me, god bless bruno*
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> chapter & verse from the Scammers Handbook.




Yep, never heard of anyone with both parents dying of cancer at the exact same time.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 23, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, never heard of anyone with both parents dying of cancer at the exact same time.



It is amazing how slimy this guy is to make up a story like that when there are families out there truly dealing with issues like this.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 26, 2017)

509clunk knows him?  what's the scoop then?


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 27, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> 509clunk knows him?  what's the scoop then?





After you showed me the photos of his ebay add up at the spokane swap,I reached out to him and was able to get some parts from him. He honestly seemed like a very nice guy . But after that day hasn’t returned and call or text since .... all of the bikes are in California with his father who is the collector. I believe he was sending him bikes to sell for him up here to help out


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm pretty sure ebay is going after him now, they have already started issuing refunds  through Paypal. I can't believe only one person has left negative feedback.


----------

